# Lodges at Cresthaven, Lake George NY



## LMD (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a week on hold for 5/28. RCI warns of construction going on through June of 06. Anyone know where on the property the construction is taking place? Is it right near the existing units?

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 16, 2006)

*Lake George*

How were you able to obtain this great exchange!  I have had ongoing searches and no luck.  I have been told by the RCI guides that this is an extremely difficult trade, because they don't get hardly any deposits in.  Thanks,Sue


----------



## LMD (Mar 16, 2006)

*On-line*

Hi Sue
Actually it was just sitting on-line the other evening. Looks like a nice place. Do you know much about it?

Lisa


----------



## shoney (Mar 17, 2006)

*went a few years ago...*

We stayed there two and a half years ago...we actually rented for the week...$3200....this is what prompted us to buy a timeshare (not there though!)
The resort is beautiful and very well kept. There is a nice restaurant on the lake.  The outdoor pool was small but sufficient and I don't remember too many organized activities.  We did go to story telling and marshmallow roasting on the beach (lake) and my son enjoyed that.  The weather in May can be hit or miss up in Lake George.  We went in August and it wasn't that warm especially at night.
Part of the construction is putting in a three season pool which will be a great addition.  
There was a playground for the children and a tiny little game room with a few arcade games.  We had a cabin right on a stream with views of the lake from the porch.  We watched the steam boat MInnie ha ha go by.  The boys caught there first fish on the lake. There are many swings and benches around to just sit and watch the lake.  It was really pretty!
The only downfall for us was that the second bedroom only had 2 twin beds.  We generally travel with my parents so I give them the master leaving us and 2 children in a tiny bedroom (I hate pullouts..not an option!).  At the time my youngest was still in a portacrib so I shared one bed with my 4 year old and my husband got the other twin.  Not exactly what I wanted but made it work.
Go and enjoy....I think you'll love it!


----------



## Anniebu (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,
You are very fortunate to get this exchange. Where did you see it posted? 
Lake George has an Arts & Crafts Fair every weekend at the main park in Lake George.  We always stop at The Silo at Glens Falls for breakfast or lunch.  They have wonderful things to look at and purchase. There is also a Price chopper 5 min. away from there to pick up groceries. There is the Great Escapes Amusement Park and a large water park along with Miniature Gulf and a large Out Let mall near The Great Escape. I cannot remember if they have a boats to use. I think they do but if not one could rent one. The Holiday Inn had Murder Mystery dinners and there is plenty of bridge tournaments in the surrounding areas. We have been going up to Lake George since our daughters were young and now there grown. Have a wonderful time.


----------

